# 

## Jesiotr

Czy sa jakies przepisy ograniczajace budowę domku w przypadku, gdy sasiednia dzialka oznaczona jest jako tereny infrastruktury technicznej zaopatrzenia w wodę? Znajduja sie tam pompownia wody (urzadzenie sieci elektroenergetycznej / transformator o mocy p1 20kW).
Czy sa jakies ograniczenia jesli chodzi o szambo / oczyszczalnie?
Jakie są najlepsze sposoby na wygluszenie halasu (buczenia) dochodzacego od strony transformatora?
Z gory dziekuje za kazda pomoc i sugestie.

----------


## Bertha

Jeśli chodzi o buczący transformator, to sposób jest tylko jeden - odległość ponad 200 metrów. Wszelkie inne to fikcja & pobożne życzenia .

----------


## flufy

Ale się wkopałeś...nie zazdroszczę.  :bash:

----------


## Bertha

Transformator 20kV na 230/400 nie powinien buczeć, aczkolwiek wymiana to walka z wiatrakami.   Może to jakieś pompy buczą?

----------


## boconek03

Pozostaje ekran dźwiękochłonny lub wał ziemny.

----------


## Bertha

Niskie dźwięki niosą się daleko...

----------


## flufy

Pamiętam u mojej babci na wsi koło szkoły stał taki trafo który buczał...całymi latami. Obok niego poza szkołą co prawda akurat nie było domów, ale dźwięk zza płotu szkoły było słychać, brr.

----------

